# Northeast Trip



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We are finaliizing our plans and came accross a campgound that sounded interesting for us. Has anyone been to Searsport ocean camp. We are probably going to gunstock and Bayleys but this one interested us also.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

mike said:


> We are finaliizing our plans and came accross a campgound that sounded interesting for us. Has anyone been to Searsport ocean camp. We are probably going to gunstock and Bayleys but this one interested us also.


 Haven't been there. Looked at the site on line. I have always been leary of a campground when its web site doesn't show pictures of the campground sites or grounds. I don't see many at all on this site.

Campgroundreport.com reviews:

1. We cannot recommend this campground highly enough!!!!! This is our second year vacationing at Searsport Shores Campground. The first year we stayed for 7 days and this year we camped for 9. We just finished another amazing vacation and booked again next year for 15 days! We have 3 children (2 boys and a girl ages 10-7) and they loved it. There is so much to do and every day is an adventure: sea kayaking, playing on the beach,exploring the coast and the trails, a playground, an arcade, and organized activities. We also enjoyed day trips to Acadia National Park, historical Castine, nearby Ft Knox and the natural beauty of Sears Island. It is such wholesome fun! Words cannot describe the beautiful views! Every morning my husband and I enjoyed watching the loons fish. The kids found starfish, sand dollars and sea urchins that washed up on the beach after a full moon. We added our own touches to the community loom, weaving ocean treasures we found on the beach including a big "THANKS" made of seaweed for our most gracious hosts. The owners were engaged with the enthusiasm of the children and always suggest meaningful ways the kids can explore, learn and create. For instance, on our first day the kids excitedly visited the office with their "pet" snails they found on the beach. The hostess showed them how to communicate with the snails by humming to them. Sure enough, after a long hum, they poke their heads out of the shell and take a peak at you! The kids took turns every day walking the resident goats. They made fairy houses with forest items, played candy bar bingo, participated in a weaving project using stalks they picked from a cat of 9 tails patch and took a nature tour on Sears Island. On the 4th of July they made a float to represent the campground and enjoyed riding through the town parade. The lobster bake is a must do, too! Fresh lobster steamed in seaweed on the beach!!!! The opportunities for fun are endless and we could have camped there all summer. After two stays we already feel like the owners are old friends, the kids love every minute and our memories of this summer will last a lifetime. It is a magical place!

Received from Ned for visit in Jun 2009

2. What a great place for families, also there�s an area in Ocean Tenting that is for only adults. There�s library and WI-FI. The rec-room has a pool table and ping pong, dress-up area, puzzles, board games. And there is a playground and arcade. Swimming is right on Penobscot Bay. They have a cabin and RVs to rent, tenting, and RV sites. Some of the tent and RV sites have unobstructed view of the Bay. And some have their own decks looking out over the Bay. The bathrooms and showers are very clean. Free hot showers. Every Saturday night they have a Lobster Bake on the beach and it is awesome. So much food. I highly recommend it.

Received from Lee for visit in Jul 2009

3. I think people shoould be warned about this place. Searsport had received a good review in a magazine and looking at the website we thought this would be a great place for kids! No... We had just returned from Danforth Bay in New Hampshire that had loads of activities for the kids, was neat and tidy and the people were friendly! Then we arrived at Searsport. It bills itself as a family campground on the ocean. First of all, don't expect a sandy beach it is very rocky. The kids had fun looking for crabs, but it isn't a good place to swim. Go to Salisbury Mass. instead. In terms of "activities" for the kids - they had a "walk" to the state park one day - no one else showed up so we went as a family - that was okay - that was the "activity" for the day! The next night the one activity for the day was a fairy/documentary sort of movie. Not very exciting for two boys. Rainy nights they do nothing to offer shelter for the tenters- not that we were tenting. We had booked for 5 nights and realized that this campground is more of a stopover point or a place for two nights. We asked to get our money back and leave a couple days early. That was not permitted as they are running a "business". There is a lot this business could do to improve. The sites are $48, 58 or 68 dollars depending on the "ocean view" - they are charging resort prices for absolutely no amenities. I know they are promoting "family" camping, and while I don't expect my children to be too highly stimulated, if the campground is charging that price, they should be offering something for it. The lawns aren't cut, the sights are small, potholes. They don't give you any information for families to do in the area, not many kids at all there, not a lot around, no pool, etc. It is just very hokey. On a rainy night, they started kicking everyone out of the garage/rec hall at 9:00- it would have been good customer service for the many tenters there to offer a dry area during the downpour. If you do go - don't book - just go - they had at least 50 empty sites on a Saturday night in mid-July and the rest of the week, many, many sites. Don't make the mistake we did and book for a block - believe me, if you want to stay there will be a site available! We left a day early and lost our money, but the boys were much happier at Lake Pemaquid down the road. We camped here in a Motorhome.

Received from kevin for visit in Jul 2009

4. A pretty place - right on the water - and you can go for long walks along the shore. Don't expect a sand beach - it is very rocky - but the kids can still have fun. I can't quite put my finger on it, but this spot was not as we expected. It wasn't really child friendly. Sites were fairly close together, and the facilities are a little older. We wanted to leave early and they wouldn't give any money back, so I would be cautious about booking for a block.

Received from liz for visit in Aug 2009


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks egreeg, I came accross this campground in my research. I am still leaning towards bayleys but this is interesting. We are leaving Sat, I will keep everyone informed as to where we will be. All I know is that we will be at Gunstock from 8/15 or 8/16 to 8/20


----------

